# Costco Sheepskin Wash Mitt $24.99/4 pack



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

I like those mitts for the price. I only do about one panel at a time and rinse the mitt in my rinse bucket before washing another panel. I have not noticed significant marring on the cars I wash . I also use a foam gun though. For those of you that have concerns, you can always return them at your local Costco warehouse.


----------

